# GTX 970 Monitor Suggestions!



## effency (May 6, 2015)

Just got a gtx 970, really looking to get a new monitor. Wondering what would be a good choice for gaming (not competitive).
-Deciding between ips vs. tn 1080p,1200p,1440p.
-Price range of 200-300 USD
-60hz/120hz/144hz
Any help or suggestions would be great!


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2015)

200-300ish what? USD? CAD? GBP? Euro? cant help till you help us help you.


Also welcome to the forums - Please enjoy your stay and dont feed the trolls.


----------



## BiggieShady (May 6, 2015)

GTX 970 is good for QHD resolution in most of the games, but for those couple of gpu hungry games, I find it more suitable for 1080p resolution if wish to run them above 60fps at all times.
I'd call it a perfect 1080p GPU for v-synced gaming.


----------



## effency (May 6, 2015)

dollars, sorry. Thanks!


----------



## effency (May 6, 2015)

BiggieShady said:


> GTX 970 is good for QHD resolution in most of the games, but for those couple of gpu hungry games, I find it more suitable for 1080p resolution if wish to run them above 60fps at all times.
> I'd call it a perfect 1080p GPU for v-synced gaming.



So you would suggest a 1080p TN or IPS?


----------



## FreedomEclipse (May 6, 2015)

effency said:


> So you would suggest a 1080p TN or IPS?



Get yourself a nice IPS.

If you can squeeze your budget just a little more then this would make a nice investment


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 6, 2015)

1080P and 144hz  (anything higher than 1080 and you will be GPU/MEM limited, needing to SLI) - Then the 3.5 vs 4GB argument will be the next topic to come up in here in 3...2...1....

IPS is still limited to 60hz , go for TN.

Your asking a loaded question, its like asking whats the best sounding speaker


----------



## BiggieShady (May 6, 2015)

effency said:


> So you would suggest a 1080p TN or IPS?



IPS as FreedomEclipse suggests, and I do agree, go for 1440p if you are fine with lowering the details on select few games.



Cybrnook2002 said:


> 1080P and 144hz (anything higher than 1080 and you will be GPU/MEM limited, needing to SLI)



It all depends on which games OP plays, or weather he/she needs to have all eye candy.


----------



## Cybrnook2002 (May 6, 2015)

For me, it's never a question of sacrifice. I want full eye candy at maximum FPS - whenever possible.

Hence why I haven't hopped up from 1080 yet. I tried the ROG swift for a short time, but realized I did not enjoy having to adjust DPI settings in windows (since everything was way too small for me to read), and the performance hit vs what I was willing to spend wasn't there....for me....again....just my opinion. Also tried a newer Acer IPS.... but got rid of that too. I found that next to my calibrated TN panel, the difference in picture/color was not there....for me....again....just my opinion 

Plus I am always looking at my monitor from head on, so being able to watch my monitor from the floor is not really a necessity for my requirements.

I would say drop the smaller amount of $ and get a 1080P TN now (144hz), and wait another 8 months. If you can save until around Christmas time, this will be a KILLER year for Displays. Many new envelopes being pushed, VA, TN, IPS, 120+ hz, curved screens, wide format screens, freesync, gsync.


$349 after promocode: 2015gamer$40

http://shop.benq.us/xl2720z-refurbished-27-gaming-monitor.html

27" 1080P 144hz with blur reduction and USB hub with fully adjustable stand


----------



## Frick (May 6, 2015)

If gaming was my only concern I would actually go for a 144hz 1080p monitor. Realistically though I would go for 1440p IPS, if I had the money.


----------



## Iceni (May 6, 2015)

For me my own personal upgrade path was 3x 1080p screens on a single GTX970. I knew I couldn't afford the overheads of anything bigger because I actually wanted to game at 5760 x1080 and do it with a single GPU. I play a fair few flight and space sims.

The 970 handles the extra resolution pretty well. I have to turn down some settings but for the most part I get a solid 60FPS.

For you you have to decide what you need.

There are a lot of monitors that would suit you. I'm personally not a fan of the higher refresh rates I'd rather have IPS since I use my computer for photoshop as well.

That been said for your budget you might find yourself limited.

On your budget I'd be looking at this.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9586470&CatId=11877

29" 2650x1080 IPS. It might only have a refresh of 60Hz but you still get the extra desktop space without having to deal with bezels. There is also a new one for not a lot more.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=7794005&csid=_61

There is also a refurbished 4K just outside your budget. I'm not sure what Tiger-direct is like on refurbished stuff. When I buy here in the UK if it's refurbed I make sure to read all of the small print unless the dealer is very reputable.

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=9625984&CatId=11877


----------



## effency (May 6, 2015)

I was looking at http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313 for a TN
IPS - http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...9728&cm_re=25_inch_ips-_-24-009-728-_-Product or http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...6451&cm_re=ASUS_MX259H-_-24-236-451-_-Product


----------



## Iceni (May 6, 2015)

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...6451&cm_re=ASUS_MX259H-_-24-236-451-_-Product

That monitor is identical to the 3 I use. While I love them they do have some flaws like the bezel is still there it's just smaller than a normal one.

This monitor is bigger and uses the same screen type. (It's an LG IPS277L clone). It's also the same price as the 25" one.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236342


This one would be ruled out for me because it's simply too small.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824236313


----------



## Easy Rhino (May 6, 2015)

It's OK to play games between 30 and 60 fps if you want to play at 1440p. Nobody will think you have a small penis if your FPS drops occassionally to 25-30 FPS. You would swear judging by a lot of hardware recommendations here on TPU that you simply cannot enjoy playing video games unless you play at or above 1440p with vsync,gsync 60 FPS on a 144hz monitor, etc etc.


----------



## newtekie1 (May 6, 2015)

I got me one of these: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4JH1NB1871

Very happy with the monitor, though mine did have one dead pixel(my friend got the same monitor and had no dead pixels, lucky bastard).  Anyway, I got the monitor when I had a single GTX970 and the GTX970 had no problem driving games.  Yeah, I had to turn down a few settings to get a smooth 60FPS, but they really made no noticeable visual difference.

Now that I have two GTX970s I run it at 100Hz.


----------



## effency (May 6, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> It's OK to play games between 30 and 60 fps if you want to play at 1440p. Nobody will think you have a small penis if your FPS drops occassionally to 25-30 FPS. You would swear judging by a lot of hardware recommendations here on TPU that you simply cannot enjoy playing video games unless you play at or above 1440p with vsync,gsync 60 FPS on a 144hz monitor, etc etc.



Yeah I have no problem playing games between 30-60 fps.I was just seeing what monitor Compliment a gtx 970 weather it be TN or IPS


----------



## Luka KLLP (May 6, 2015)

I'm not an expert, so correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure the IPS vs TN thing is personal taste: TN with higher refresh rate, lower response time, IPS higher quality, bigger viewing angles.

I'd personally go for 1440p, but then again, 1080p will be more futureproof if you want to play the latest, most demanding titles.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 6, 2015)

Can you live with just one monitor? I can't. 


FreedomEclipse said:


> 200-300ish what? USD? CAD? GBP? Euro? cant help till you help us help you.





effency said:


> dollars, sorry. Thanks!


You said USD so no apologies necessary. That said, what size are you looking for? Are there any size restrictions due to space? For example, my desk has a hutch so a 32 inch is out. And if 24-27 inch, it must have height adjustment that will take it pretty low, but sadly, many monitors don't have that feature.

Also, is a wide viewing angle important? This is typically not that important if you will always be directly in front of the monitor, and you are the only viewer.

Do you need internal speakers? Frankly, in terms of fidelity, no integrated speaker is worth more than Windows system sounds so I look for monitors without them.

Finally, will you ever use this in a multi-monitor setup? If so, pay attention to the bezel width. You don't want a large bezel on the sides if you will be putting two or more monitors side by side.


----------



## ...PACMAN... (May 7, 2015)

Easy Rhino said:


> It's OK to play games between 30 and 60 fps if you want to play at 1440p. Nobody will think you have a small penis if your FPS drops occassionally to 25-30 FPS. You would swear judging by a lot of hardware recommendations here on TPU that you simply cannot enjoy playing video games unless you play at or above 1440p with vsync,gsync 60 FPS on a 144hz monitor, etc etc.



As a budget user I totally agree. If a game runs smoothly and has minimal input lag then anything from 30 upwards is perfectly enjoyable, especially on a display that doesn't blur too much or have it's own issues.

To the OP, go with what you feel you need most from your gaming experience but just research as much as you can, check reviews and warranties. If possible, try a monitor first hand in a store to see how it "Feels" and looks.


----------



## effency (May 7, 2015)

Bill_Bright said:


> Can you live with just one monitor? I can't.
> You said USD so no apologies necessary. That said, what size are you looking for? Are there any size restrictions due to space? For example, my desk has a hutch so a 32 inch is out. And if 24-27 inch, it must have height adjustment that will take it pretty low, but sadly, many monitors don't have that feature.
> 
> Also, is a wide viewing angle important? This is typically not that important if you will always be directly in front of the monitor, and you are the only viewer.
> ...



I have no size restrictions but I was looking for 25-27inch monitors. Internal speakers I don't need either, wide viewing not I can also live without. I usually just sit in front maybe watch movies from a side angle sometimes.


----------



## Bill_Bright (May 11, 2015)

effency said:


> wide viewing not I can also live without. I usually just sit in front maybe watch movies from a side angle sometimes.


If you watch movies from a side angle, then you do want a wide viewing angle.


----------



## CounterZeus (May 11, 2015)

I bought the benq gw2765ht some time ago for €399, might be cheaper in dollars.

27", IPS, 1440p. It's a 'budget' panel, but it's very good.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 11, 2015)

OP, of the ones you are looking at, I would go for the Acer.  Right now, it's out of your price range, but for glorious color, quality, viewing angle etc, my fiance has this with a 970: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824276020

It's a stupendous monitor great for gaming, wide angle viewing and photo editing she does.  Right now it's high, but if you find it on sale, grab it.  I bought it for her on major sale at $179.00!!  When that sale price came up I had to pull the trigger.


----------



## 64K (May 11, 2015)

rtwjunkie said:


> OP, of the ones you are looking at, I would go for the Acer.  Right now, it's out of your price range, but for glorious color, quality, viewing angle etc, my fiance has this with a 970: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16824276020
> 
> It's a stupendous monitor great for gaming, wide angle viewing and photo editing she does.  Right now it's high, but if you find it on sale, grab it.  I bought it for her on major sale at $179.00!!  When that sale price came up I had to pull the trigger.



Is this the same monitor? It's got the same model number.

http://store.hp.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/us/en/hp-pavilion-25xi-25-inch-diagonal-ips-led-backlit-monitor?jumpid=ba_r329_hhocse&aoid=44661&003=6663635&010=C3Z97AA#ABA&ci_sku=C3Z97AA#ABA&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=#!&TabName=features


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 11, 2015)

64K said:


> Is this the same monitor? It's got the same model number.
> 
> http://store.hp.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/us/en/hp-pavilion-25xi-25-inch-diagonal-ips-led-backlit-monitor?jumpid=ba_r329_hhocse&aoid=44661&003=6663635&010=C3Z97AA#ABA&ci_sku=C3Z97AA#ABA&ci_gpa=pla&ci_kw=#!&TabName=features


 
Yep, that's it.  On sale for $189 I see.


----------



## 64K (May 11, 2015)

What threw me was the $190 price at the HP store versus the $400 price at Newegg. I looked at Newegg again and saw why. That monitor is being sold by a different company than Newegg. One of their Marketplace seller ripoffs again.


----------



## rtwjunkie (May 11, 2015)

64K said:


> What threw me was the $190 price at the HP store versus the $400 price at Newegg. I looked at Newegg again and saw why. That monitor is being sold by a different company than Newegg. One of their Marketplace seller ripoffs again.


 
That's a good catch!   I just threw up the link from my order history.  That's why when I look to buy, I check the box for Newegg only.


----------

